# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Lecture] Chronique des taverneux

## r0d

Je vous propose ici de tenir votre chronique littraire.
Parlez nous d'une lecture que vous faites ou avez fait rcemment.
Que ce soit un livre ou une dmarche littraire OnLine, que ce soit une oeuvre classique ou un livre de recette de cuisine... ou toute nouveaut digne d'tre cite, votre avis dtaill et comment sera le bien venu.
Quant  nous qui commenterons, vitons les parasitages.
Aprs tout si nous ne sommes pas d'accord , expliquons nous simplement au regard de l'oeuvre concerne.
Amis journalistes chroniqueurs  vos articles  ::):

----------


## Higestromm

2 sagas pour moi :

La tour sombre de Stephen King
Je le trouve tout simplement extraordinaire. Livre tres Manichen (du King quoi). 
Mais dans cette serie, ce qui est vraiment gnial c'est la manire dont on est transport vers ce nouveau monde. On pourrait presque sentir la brise du vent des plaines de Mejis sur notre visage. Vraiment fabuleux selon moi.
Un dbut un peu mou cepandant et une fin trs droutante.

Dans un autre registre je suis en train de lire Dune en ce moment... Et c'est du tout bon. j'ai engloutit le premier tome et je me jette sur les suivants. Trs manichen galement pour le moment (les gentils atreides et les mchants arkonnens) mais je pense que tout ca vas changer dans les prochains tomes.

----------


## xave

Dans le style Fantasy: "La ballade de Pern" de Anne McCaffrey ou voyage au coeur du fantastique mlant la pointe de la technologie  un contexte des plus rudimentaire, le tout survol par des dragons apprivoiss...
Je n'en dirai pas plus, c'est en plusieurs tomes mais a vaut vraiment le coup! D'ailleurs une fois qu'on en a commenc un, impossible de s'arrter.

J'adore King galement (je crois avoir lu toutes ses oeuvres) mais La ballade de Pern me laisse rveuse encore aujourd'hui (je l'ai lu la dernire fois il y a plus d'un an).

----------


## lper

Je suis plutt BD, la dernire srie que j'ai lu est Peter Pan de Loisel, j'ai t un peu dcu par les derniers tomes....Sinon je suis fan de Werber et j'avais bien aim l'ultime secret.

----------


## Lung

Ce que j'ai lu dernirement :
- "Dix Petits Ngres" (d'Agatha Christie ). L'intrigue est bien mene :  on ne connait le coupable que dans l'pilogue. Par contre, c'est trs court.
- "L'Empire des Loups" (Jean-Christophe Grang). Un peu glauque  mon got.

----------


## boleduch

J'ai lu y'a pas longtemps le dernier Harry Potter, et franchement j'ai vraiment accroch (comme toute la srie d'ailleurs). Au dbut de la "frnsie" Harry Potter, je me disais "ouais pour les gosses, commercial, nul", et aprs avoir dvor le premier, pratiquement sans pouvoir m'arreter, j'ai t conquis.

Et pour les BD je me suis refais les chroniques de la lune noir dernirement, et c'est toujours aussi excellent. D'ailleurs j'attends le tome 12 qui devrait m'tre livr incessament sous peu   ::wink::

----------


## nako

Bonjour, en ce qui me concerne, je me suis fait une petite srie Jean-Paul Dubois, dans le genre littrature contemporaine.

C'est assez cynique, dprim, mais trs bien crit.
Seul petit reproche, c'est que c'est souvent un peu la mme chose.
Par contre, a commence  tre de littrature, je trouve au moins un mot par chapitre que je ne connais pas, c'est trs rjouissant (pour moi en tout cas).

Je vous conseille fortement 
"Une vie franaise" (qui a reu un prix d'ailleurs)
"Une anne sous silence"
"Kennedy et moi" (adapt au cinma avec JP Bacri)

J'ai aussi achet le dernier sorti, mais je l'ai pas encore lu ("Encore vous Mr Tanner" je crois)

a++

----------


## Oluha

Le cycle des portes de la mort de Margaret Weis & Tracy Hickman en 7 tomes (c'est de la fantasy)

----------


## dirty_boy

Franchement je trouve ce sujet gnial!! Je passe environs 1h30 dans le train par jour, c'est vous dire la consommation de livre que je fais a l'anne. Ce sujet va me permettre d'experimenter de nouvelles lectures.

Personellement je lis plutot des "classiques" de la SF et fantasy :

- seigneur des anneaux.
- je vais me remettre  la tour sombre. Je m'tait arrt au 3.
- et par dessus tout les deux cycles de ASIMOV, "les robots" et "fondation". Je trouve cet auteur de SF gniale.

La je suis en train de lire "la nuit des temps" de barjavel. C'est sympa de voir comment un francais du debut 20me sicle nous imaginait aujourd'hui.

Et bien sur il y a l'incontournable HARRY qui tiens une place non ngligeable dans ma bibliothque en attente du 7me et dernier tome.

cordialement.

----------


## ghostdogpr

En ce moment : *Lunar Park* de Brett Easton Ellis (auteur notamment d'American Psycho) : c'est une auto-biographie semi-fictive bien cynique et renversante.

Sinon un livre que j'avais ador : *L'chiquier du mal* de Dan Simmons.

----------


## hansaplast

pour les remises en question, il y a "le parfum" (de je ne sait plus qio) et l'arrache coeur de Boris Vian (mon auteur prefer)
tous les deux sont a lire au moment de la crise d'identite de l'adolescence, je pense...

sinon, il y a : dune : saga magnifique, avec un modele politique / religieux totalement invent, mais realiste (ce n'est pas le plus important, mias c'est a souligner)

et lemanuel PHP, parcequ'il est trop bien ecrit  ::):

----------


## GrandFather

Je viens de terminer *"La sparation"* de Christopher Priest, une uchronie sur le mme thme que "Le Matre du Haut Chateau" de Philip K. Dick. Livre tonnant, droutant mme, vritable source de rflexion pour le lecteur sur l'histoire, le destin, la gmllit, les univers parallles... Je laisse un peu mrir avant de donner un avis dfinitif, mais en tout cas un ouvrage qui ne laisse pas indiffrent, comme tous ceux d'ailleurs de cet auteur, ceux qui ont lu et apprci ce chef d'oeuvre qu'est "Le Monde inverti" comprendront de quoi je parle...

Sinon, j'ai commenc l'essai *"Pseudosciences et postmodernisme : adversaires ou compagnons de route ?"* de Alan Sokal, mais je doute que a intresse grand monde (ou alors pour alimenter un troll)...   ::lol::

----------


## GrandFather

> pour les remises en question, il y a "le parfum" (de je ne sait plus qio) et l'arrache coeur de Boris Vian (mon auteur prefer)
> tous les deux sont a lire au moment de la crise d'identite de l'adolescence, je pense...


*Le parfum* a t crit par Patrick Sskind, et l'intrt des deux ouvrages que tu cites dpasse largement celui suscit dans le cadre restreint des mois pr-pubres...    ::wink::

----------


## yiannis

+1 GrandFather

etant a l'etranger, j'ai du mal a avoir des livres   ::cry::  
J'attends que quelqu'un aille en france pour m'en ramener.
En attendant je me refais ma collection de San Antonnio (pas complete malheureusement) avec les tres bons, les bons et les moins bons.

je suis tres eclectique car la j'attend le oeuvres completes de Cioran que quelqu'un doit me ramener incessament.

----------


## neguib

> La je suis en train de lire "la nuit des temps" de barjavel. C'est sympa de voir comment un francais du debut 20me sicle nous imaginait aujourd'hui.


petite perle de Monsieur *Jules Verne* alors   ::):  
*Au XXIXe sicle ou La journe d'un journaliste amricain en 2890*

----------


## boleduch

> Envoy par hansaplast
> 
> pour les remises en question, il y a "le parfum" (de je ne sait plus qio) et l'arrache coeur de Boris Vian (mon auteur prefer)
> tous les deux sont a lire au moment de la crise d'identite de l'adolescence, je pense...
> 
> 
> *Le parfum* a t crit par Patrick Sskind, et l'intrt des deux ouvrages que tu cites dpasse largement celui suscit dans le cadre restreint des mois pr-pubres...


J'ai vu qu'il allait tre adapter au cinma courant 2006, je suis curieux de voir ce que ca va donner...

----------


## r0d

> Je viens de terminer *"La sparation"* de Christopher Priest, une uchronie sur le mme thme que "Le Matre du Haut Chateau" de Philip K. Dick. Livre tonnant, droutant mme, vritable source de rflexion pour le lecteur sur l'histoire, le destin, la gmllit, les univers parallles... Je laisse un peu mrir avant de donner un avis dfinitif, mais en tout cas un ouvrage qui ne laisse pas indiffrent, comme tous ceux d'ailleurs de cet auteur, ceux qui ont lu et apprci ce chef d'oeuvre qu'est "Le Monde inverti" comprendront de quoi je parle...


 +1000
J'ai lu "le monde inverti" sur le conseil avis d'un taverneux qui, je l'espre, se reconnatra  :;):  et je l'en remercie. Ce que j'appelle "qute de la ralit" (sujet rcurrent chez Dick, et qui me fascine, i.e. "qu'est-ce que la ralit?", "existe-t-il d'autres ralits?", "qu'en est-il de ce que l'on peroit?", etc.) est traite de faon tout simplement dlectable dans cette oeuvre que je conseille fortement.

Je suis actuellement plong dans des lectures d'un ordre tout  fait diffrent, mais ds que j'en serais rassasi, je ne manquerais pas de revenir faire une excursion du ct de C. Priest
 ::D:

----------


## Mdiat

r0d >> Dans un tout autre genre, puisqu'il s'agit de BD, le cycle "Le vagabond des limbes" se pose ce mme problme (avec nanmoins un axe directeur un peu diffrent), en particulier l'album "Quelle ralit, Papa ?", dont rien que le titre me ravit   ::D:  .

----------


## bourvil

moi j'ai adore toute la serie des Fourmis de Werber!

----------


## xavlours

BD : mes rfrences sont la quete de l'oiseau du temps (fantasy), les nestor burma de tardi (policier)

En livre, l j'arrive un peu tard pour citer des classiques...

Pour dirty_boy, "la pierre et le sabre" puis "la parfaite lumire" devraient te tenir une petite semaine.
Pour Lung, "le crime de l'orient express", l'autre oeuvre phare d'Agatha Christie, mais il faut pas connaitre la fin ...
J'ai ador le recueil de pomes "Je voudrais pas crever" de Vian.

Ah oui ! "Le tableau du maitre flamand", et surtout "Club Dumas" d'Arturo Perez Reverte.

----------


## Lung

> Pour Lung, "le crime de l'orient express", l'autre oeuvre phare d'Agatha Christie, mais il faut pas connaitre la fin ...


Je ne savais pas lequel lire ensuite. Tu me le conseilles, alors ... ?
Bon, bin ds que je le trouve ...

 ::wink::

----------


## Mdiat

J'ai tent, sur un conseil, de lire "L'apprenti assassin" Tome 1 du cycle de l'assassin royal de Robin Hobb.

Ce livre m'est tomb des mains  la page 74 tellement il est mal crit. Je sais que ceci peut tre plus d au traducteur qu' l'auteur, mais nayant que la version franaise, j'y suis assujetti.

Je ne donnerais que deux exemple pour illustrer ces dfauts (que je ne crois pas imputable au traducteur, mais il faudrait vrifier) :
Le chapitre 2 commence par : 


> Mais la rumeur familiale affirme que ctait un pitre marin que rendaient malade les mouvements de la mer []


Dj quune phrase qui commence par  Mais  mnerve un peu, mais un chapitre ! Quel peut tre le sens de ce mais,  quoi rfre-t-il ? 
Le  c  qui est, apprend-on, un pitre marin, mais qui est-ce donc ?
Quant  linversion du sujet de la subordonne, elle rend le texte ampoul au lieu du rve que lon attend.

A la deuxime page de ce mme chapitre on trouve : 


> Mais ctait sans compter sur les pirates : ils infiltrrent ses fortifications par tratrise. Les tours et les murailles devinrent leur pied--terre ; ils dplacrent leurs saccages et leur domination en amont du fleuve, dont ils rebtirent le fort de bois en donjons et enceintes de pierre taille []


Qui est le propritaire des fortifications (il faut remonter au dbut (mme pas la fin) de la phrase prcdente pour trouver  quoi rfre le  ses ), et le  dont  de la deuxime phrase il rfre au fleuve ?

Je sais que certain me reprocheront cette absence d'ouverture d'esprit, mais j'ai la faiblesse de penser que la littrature est constitue de fond et de forme, et quun ouvrage amput de lun de ses deux aspects est trs handicap ; la seule diffrence que je fais, entre ces deux handicaps, cest que je peux lire un livre  la forme impeccable, mme si le fond est sans intrt (voir absent), quitte  le refermer avec un sentiment de frustration, alors que je ne peux pas finir un livre trop mal crit (cf.  Lapprenti assassin ).

----------


## Katyucha

> Envoy par GrandFather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par hansaplast
> 
> ...


J'ai surtout peur qu'il soit bien dcevant...
Retranscrire un tel chef d'oeuvre risque d'etre compliqu, tant au niveau descriptions olfactif qu'au niveau motionnel....
Dire que ce livre m'a valu un 18 en Francais (ma meilleure note en Francais de toute ma scolarit) parce que j'ai dis dans une composition sur ce livre que le dernier mot est "amour", alors que tout le reste du livre est dpourvu de cette motion...




> Je sais que certain me reprocheront cette absence d'ouverture d'esprit, mais j'ai la faiblesse de penser que la littrature est constitue de fond et de forme, et qu’un ouvrage amput de l’un de ses deux aspects est trs handicap ; la seule diffrence que je fais, entre ces deux handicaps, c’est que je peux lire un livre  la forme impeccable, mme si le fond est sans intrt (voir absent), quitte  le refermer avec un sentiment de frustration, alors que je ne peux pas finir un livre trop mal crit (cf.  L’apprenti assassin ).


Dommage pour toi parce que le fond est bien entrainant.
Ne lis pas *Le Seigneur des Anneaux* alors, le livre le plus mal crit que j'ai jamais lu aprs *Le pendule de Foucault* de Umberto Eco

----------


## Erwy

> Je sais que certain me reprocheront cette absence d'ouverture d'esprit, mais j'ai la faiblesse de penser que la littrature est constitue de fond et de forme, et quun ouvrage amput de lun de ses deux aspects est trs handicap ; la seule diffrence que je fais, entre ces deux handicaps, cest que je peux lire un livre  la forme impeccable, mme si le fond est sans intrt (voir absent), quitte  le refermer avec un sentiment de frustration, alors que je ne peux pas finir un livre trop mal crit (cf.  Lapprenti assassin ).


Moi c'est tout a fait l'inverse, si je n'aime pas les livres mals ecrits, j'arriverais toujours a les finir si le fond  rattrappe cette absence.
Je dirais que j'arrive a suppler au style par l'image que je me fais du livre mais il est vrai que je "plonge" vraiment dans un livre.J'evite ainsi parfois de commencer un(des) livre(s) suivant les circonstances   ::roll::  j'ai  deja eu quelques mauvaises surprises (mauvais de partir au boulot  7h du mat quand on vient de terminer le cycle que l'on a commencer la veille    ::lol::  ), alors qu'un livre sans fond ne m'apporte rien, cela me fait toujours penser  une beaut "sterile".

----------


## Pouic

Sinon, je viens de terminer le livre suivant :
*Chroniques de l'oiseau  ressort*, de l'auteur nippon _Haruki MURAKAMI_.

C'est un livre rellement prenant, voire mme envoutant.
D'ailleurs, les quelques autres livres que j'ai pu lire crits par cet auteur sont de trs bonne facture (et la traduction est correcte, et d'un style agrable  :;):  ). Je pense en particulier aux "Amants du Spoutnik", et "Au sud de la frontire,  l'ouest du soleil".

Bref, trs bonne exprience avec cet auteur  ::):

----------


## Mdiat

> Ne lis pas *Le Seigneur des Anneaux* alors, le livre le plus mal crit que j'ai jamais lu aprs *Le pendule de Foucault* de Umberto Eco


J'ai lu le seigneur des anneaux il y a bien longtemps mais je n'en garde pas un si mauvais souvenir, par contre pour Umberto Eco, j'ai lu Le nom de la rose, je ne crois pas tre aller au bout et je n'ai pas eu envie de lire autre chose de lui depuis...

----------


## GrandFather

> Envoy par Katyucha
> 
> Ne lis pas *Le Seigneur des Anneaux* alors, le livre le plus mal crit que j'ai jamais lu aprs *Le pendule de Foucault* de Umberto Eco
> 
> 
> J'ai lu le seigneur des anneaux il y a bien longtemps mais je n'en garde pas un si mauvais souvenir, par contre pour Umberto Eco, j'ai lu Le nom de la rose, je ne crois pas tre aller au bout et je n'ai pas eu envie de lire autre chose de lui depuis...


Cela m'a fait la mme chose avec Le pendule de Foucault. Quant au Nom de la Rose, ce doit tre un des trs rares cas o l'adaptation cinmatographique d'un livre prsente plus d'intrt que le livre lui-mme.

----------


## nako

C'est amusant, l'autre jour, un vendeur de livre (france loisir) qui faisait du porte  porte me demandais combien je lisais de livres par an.
Quand je lui ai dit "une dizaine" il m'a demand "vous tes informaticien ?"
 :8O:  D'aprs les statistiques, les informaticiens sont les hommes qui lisent le plus, essentiellement des bouquins de science-fiction ou fantastique. C'est l que ne rentrait plus dans les stats mais a m'a bien bluff quand mme.

----------


## Mdiat

> Cela m'a fait la mme chose avec Le pendule de Foucault. Quant au Nom de la Rose, ce doit tre un des trs rares cas o l'adaptation cinmatographique d'un livre prsente plus d'intrt que le livre lui-mme.


L'adaptation cinmatographique est exceptionnelle que ce soit les acteurs (tous), la mise en scne, les dcors ...

----------


## neguib

Je vous rejoins Mediat et GrandFather dans vos analyses.
J'ajouterai que les oeuvres d'Umberto Ecco, bien que critiquables par le choix du mode de narration, possdent une relle puissance vocatrice. Il est en effet consquent que par ailleurs des cinastes puissent s'en inspirer pour notre plus grand bien. Un autre exemple serait ce qu' ralis Stanley Kubrick  partir de l'criture d'Arthur C. Clarck.

Il y a, vous en conviendrez, une diffrence essentielle entre l'criture d'un Robin Hobb, analyse au scalpel par Mdiat (je dois concd que mon opinion aurait t bien plus celle d'un boucher), et celle d' Umberto Ecco. Tout ce que tu as voqu trs justement Mediat sur le geste d'crire, est une tape essentielle de la construction d'une oeuvre (except dans le cas de l'ecriture automatique). Il peut bien evidemment coexister plusieurs couches de cohrence dans un rcit, cependant il y a cohrence. Celle-ci est livre au lecteur afin de propositions. Une forme dfaillante rvlera le vide du sens, l'usurpation et l'irrespect de l'auditeur/lecteur.
Pardon r0d pour cette digression au vu du thme abord en ce lieu. Il m'importait d'exprimer un avis coinjoint et je l'espre suscitant intrt.

----------


## yiannis

je ne suis pas amateur de science fiction, ce n'est pas ma tasse de bourbon.
J'ai essaye van vogt, azimov (excusez moi si il y a des erreurs dans leur nom), k. dick (que j'aime bien, les neuf princes d'ambre (bof) de je ne me rappelle plus de son nom.

J'ai une amie, qui elle est folle de sf, qui vient de m'envoyer les 5 tomes du "guide du voyageur galactique" de Douglas Adams, et la, je peux dire que je m'eclate. Je ne pensais pas que l'on pouvait faire de la sf comme cela (je m'en excuse au pres des connaisseurs). J'aime ce non-sens anglais, j'ai des fois l'impression de lire du Tom Sharpe. Je conseille la lecture de ces livres.   ::wink::

----------


## Mdiat

Dans le genre sf humoristique il y a aussi :
Pardon, vous n'auriez pas vu ma plante de Bob Ottum
"Crsudi dernier" et "Caroline Oh ! Caroline" de Paul Van Herck

Voici le premier paragraphe de Crsudi Dernier, pour donner le ton :




> Sam griffait dsesprment les bords friables de labme. Terrifi, il sentit la crampe gagner lentement mais srement, lextrmit de ses doigt.
> Il tomba. 
> Et
> Pour tre tout  fait franc, Sam ntait nullement suspendu au-dessus dun abme, et il navait pas la moindre crampe au bout des doigt. A des lieues  la ronde, pas de trace dun abme dont on pourrait dsesprment griffer les bords. Mais un diteur rencontr rcemment ma confi quen jugeant un manuscrit il ne se fiait qu la premire phrase. Il doit donc tre sur des chardons ardent !

----------


## yiannis

Merci Mediat.

si c'est de la meme veine que Douglas Adams, je vais demander a mon amie si elle peut trouver ces livres pour me les envoyer.

Mediat connais tu Tom Sharpe?

----------


## xave

Merci Mdiat, je cherchais justement quelque chose  lire!   ::wink::

----------


## Mdiat

> Mediat connais tu Tom Sharpe?


Non, pas du tout, mais ce qu'on en dit sur Wikipedia est trs stimulant :




> Son style est percutant, iconoclaste. Du Monty Python mtin de Bertrand Blier. Une critique violente de la socit sud-africaine de l'apartheid (Mle ouverte au Zoulouland, Outrage public  la pudeur), ou de l'Angleterre thatcherienne.


Pour info le Bob Ottum est paru en "J'ai lu" et les Van Herck dans la collection "Le masque SF"

----------


## yiannis

Au sujet de Tom Sharpe je conseille:
Wilt 1, ou, Comment se sortir d'une poupe gonflable et de beaucoup d'autres ennuis encore
Fumiers & compagnie
melee ouverte au zoulouland

Ca se lit tres vite, et c'est hilarant.

----------


## xave

Ah ouais les gars, c'est bien sympa mais ce sont tous des livres rares et anciens dont les collections sont puiss et qu'on ne peut esprer trouver que dans les boutiques d'occasions...   ::roll::

----------


## yiannis

> Ah ouais les gars, c'est bien sympa mais ce sont tous des livres rares et anciens dont les collections sont puiss et qu'on ne peut esprer trouver que dans les boutiques d'occasions...


Je sais que je suis vieux, mais enfin.....   ::wink::  
non, non, non. Les Tom Sharpe se trouvent en 10/18 domaine etranger

----------


## xave

Mais non yiannis, j'oserai pas voyons!

Ben coute aprs une brve recherche chez mes libraires prfrs, ils ne les ont pas et sont classs en catgorie rares et ancien (date de parution 1977, etc...)   ::roll::  




> Les Tom Sharpe se trouvent en 10/18 domaine etranger


Euh... elle dit qu'elle comprend pas ce que tu as voulu dire l...?

----------


## Mdiat

> Ah ouais les gars, c'est bien sympa mais ce sont tous des livres rares et anciens dont les collections sont puiss et qu'on ne peut esprer trouver que dans les boutiques d'occasions...


Moi je suis vieux   ::lol::  :
http://www.priceminister.com/navigat...04770/kw/herck

----------


## Mdiat

> Les Tom Sharpe se trouvent en 10/18 domaine etranger
> 			
> 		
> 
> Euh... elle dit qu'elle comprend pas ce que tu as voulu dire l...?


Change de libraire !

----------


## yiannis

pour Tom Sharpe
http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/tg/...371417-8485269

----------


## xave

J'y songe!   ::wink::

----------


## lakitrid

Connaissez vous l'excellent cycle d'Honor Harrington, je finis actuellement le cycle principal, c'est une serie SF de space opra avec un fond politique assez bien ficel. Personellement je trouve ce cycle excellent (assez pour lire les derniers livres en VO au lieu d'attendre les traductions).
J'accroche autant que sur la srie Miles Vorkosigan.

----------


## titoumimi

Alors petite revue de mes livres ftiches :

"La pierre et le sabre", et "La parfaite lumire", d'Eiji Yoshikawa.
Roman historique sur la vie (et l'oeuvre) d'un ronin atypique dans le japon mdival. Ca se boit comme du petit lait, attention, lecture dangereuse, gros risque de nuits blanches...

"Lolita", de Vladimir Nabokov.
Un poil hardu au niveau de la langue, mais quelle belle histoire, comment ne pas tomber amoureux de cette charmante petite peste...

"Le joueur d'chec", de Stefan Zweig.
Bon, celui l, en deux heures c'est boucl, et c'est un pur bonheur... On se retrouve dans la peau d'un joueur d'cher traumatis, omnubil par le numro des dplacements..."

"La joueuse de Go", de Shan Sa.
Ou comment la partie de go d'une chinoise et d'un soldat japonais pendant la guerre va tre le reflet du monde qui les entoure... La guerre, un amour impossible, bref,  conseiller.

Pis plein de SF et de fantasy : Asimov, Herbert, Zelazny, Eddings et tant d'autres...

Je vais m'arrter l pour aujourd'hui, mais surtout, n'hsitez pas  laisser des commentaires sur ces quelques conseils, j'aime bien les avis extrieurs  :;):

----------


## joefou

Yoshikawa est trs bon, d'ailleurs je n'ai mis qu'une semaine pour lire "La pierre et le sabre", c'est vraiment passionant, j'apprcie particulirement le parcours spirituel de Musashi. Ca nous scotche littrallement (si toutefois on aime le japon mdival !   ::wink::  )

----------


## lper

Pour les fans de BD et de sience fiction :



> La caste des mtabarons 
> de Jodorosky et Jimenez


Le graphisme et l'histoire (j'en suis au tome 5) sont excellents pour l'instant !   ::D:

----------


## r0d

Je viens de lire, en quelques jours:
"Sur la tlvision" (P. Bourdieu)
"Les nouveaux chiens de garde" (S. Halimi)
"L'opinion a se travaille" (D. Vidal)
Trois petites bouquins d'une petite centaine de pages chacun, qui se lisent facilement (pas besoin d'avoir de grandes connaissances en sociologie), et qui,  eu trois, forment une saine critique du systme mdiatique franais.
A lire imprativement.

----------


## stphane_ais2

> Je viens de lire, en quelques jours:
> "Sur la tlvision" (P. Bourdieu)
> "Les nouveaux chiens de garde" (S. Halimi)
> "L'opinion a se travaille" (D. Vidal)
> Trois petites bouquins d'une petite centaine de pages chacun, qui se lisent facilement (pas besoin d'avoir de grandes connaissances en sociologie), et qui,  eu trois, forment une saine critique du systme mdiatique franais.
> A lire imprativement.


Et on peut largir cet avis (selon moi)  tous les bouquins de ces diteurs et collectifs :
Raisons d'Agir et Agone...
Et notamment l'un des derniers : *Libration, de Sartre  Rotschild* ou encore *La LQR* sur la langue officielle...
http://raisonsdagir.org/

SE

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Pour ma part, mes romans prfrs sont : 

La srie des enfants de la terre : Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, c'est l'histoire d'une femme au temps des hommes des cavernes. L'auteur (Jean Auel) s'est bien documente sur cette poque, de sorte qu'en lisant ce livre, on en apprend aussi beaucoup sur la vie  cette poque. L'histoire est vraiment passionnante. La srie comporte 5 volumesLa srie des 3 mousquetaires d'Alexandre Dumas (Pre) : Je parle ici de tous les livres de Dumas sur les 3 mousquetaires, c'est  dire : les 3 mousquetaires, 20 aprs 1 et 2 et les 6 volumes du comte de bragelonne. Cette histoire est aussi vraiment excellente, j'ai surtout ador le premier, et je ne me lasse pas de les rlire.La srie Ramss de Christian Jacq.La pierre et le sabre d'eiji yoshikawa, c'est l'histoire de myamoto musashi. Ca se passe au Japon, sous le rgne des Tokugawas si je ne me trompe pas.Le seigneur des anneauxEt sinon, je vais ajouter des auteurs que je lis beaucoup : 
Jules Verne, du trs bon comme du mauvais. Spcialement voyage au centre de la terre et 20000 lieues sous les mers pour les supers et une ville flottante (je suis pas sur du titre) que j'ai pas aimRobert Ludlum, surtout la mmoire dans la peau et la suite ou encore le duel des gmeauxGuy RachetPaul loup sulitzer, surtout le superbe cash!

----------


## r0d

Salut,
j'aurais aim avoir votre avis sur StExupery.
En fait, j'ai bien l'intention de lire des livres de lui, du coup je me disais que peut-tre vous auriez p me conseiller.

----------


## lper

> Salut,
> j'aurais aim avoir votre avis sur StExupery.
> En fait, j'ai bien l'intention de lire des livres de lui, du coup je me disais que peut-tre vous auriez p me conseiller.


Salut,
j'ai ador lire le petit prince avec ma fille, sinon je te conseille vol de nuit...

----------


## r0d

oki, merci  ::):

----------


## Omfraax

> Pour les fans de BD et de sience fiction :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				La caste des Mtabarons de Jodorowski et Gimenez
> 			
> 		
> ...


Je suis tout d'accord avec toi.
D'une manire gnrale, j'adore l'univers de Jodorowski et ses autres sries, comme "L'Incal", "Avant l'Incal", "Les technopres"....
La cohrence de son univers fait qu'on s'y plonge trs bien dedans, je trouve, une fois qu'on a bien les repres.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Je viens de finir Mr X de Peter Straub et franchement si quelqu'un l'as lu, je veux bien une explication parce que j'ai strictement rien compris...

Je commence Les racines du mal de Dantec, je sens que ca va etre pareil  ::roll::

----------


## Omfraax

Ah, j'ai lu les Racines du Mal, trs bien. Faut pas chercher  tout comprendre tout de suite d'un point de vue rationnel mais il faut se laisser aller pour profiter....

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ah, j'ai lu les Racines du Mal, trs bien. Faut pas chercher  tout comprendre tout de suite d'un point de vue rationnel mais il faut se laisser aller pour profiter....


Je viens de le commencer et c'est deja plus simple que Mr X (ouf) mais j'ai l'impression que ca va pas de donner le peche...  :;):

----------


## hamster

Bonjour, je viens de tomber par hasard sur un pome de Rimbaud et Verlaine, intitul _Sonnet du trou du cul
_
Je vous invite vivement  le lire, votre culture s'en trouvera grandie !


Un lien : Sonnet du trou du cul

(j'ai pas os poster le texte directement, de peur de choquer !)

----------


## neguib

> Bonjour, je viens de tomber par hasard sur un pome de Rimbaud et Verlaine, intitul _Sonnet du trou du cul_
> 
> Je vous invite vivement  le lire, votre culture s'en trouvera grandie !
> 
> 
> Un lien : Sonnet du trou du cul
> 
> (j'ai pas os poster le texte directement, de peur de choquer !)


 ::P:  J'ai surtout beaucoup ri de l'emphase, notamment "...celeste prline ..."  ::lol::

----------


## SnakemaN

> Bonjour, je viens de tomber par hasard sur un pome de Rimbaud et Verlaine, intitul Sonnet du trou du cul


N'empeche on voit bien qu'ils etaient gays et ensemble ces deux la ! LoOl

Bon sinon pour moi j'aime assez le policier aussi je conseille:

- _Les Asne Lupin_ de *Maurice Leblanc*
- _Les Rouletabi_lle de *Gaston Leroux*
- _Les Hercules Poirot_ et autres _Miss Marple_ d' *Agatha Christie*
- Les Mary Ingins Clark
...

Sinon adore le fantastique et je conseille pour ma part :

-_Les chants de la Belgariade_ (5 tomes) de *David Eddings*
-_Les chants de la Mallorre_ (5 tomes) du meme auteur
-_Le royaume de Tobin_ (4 tomes) de *Lynn Flewelling* 
-_La mora_  (3 tomes) de  *Henri Loevenbruck*
....
Juste pour dire Les chants de la mallore je les ai torchs en 1 semaine  ::mouarf::

----------


## Katyucha

Dans le style policier, je te conseillerai de lire les romans de Henning Mankell.
De prfrence dans l'ordre  :;):  
Les Chiens de Riga
Meurtriers sans Visage
(me rappelle plus de l'ordre aprs)

Les enqutes d'un policier sudois et de son quipe.

----------


## bilb0t

> Quant au Nom de la Rose, ce doit tre un des trs rares cas o l'adaptation cinmatographique d'un livre prsente plus d'intrt que le livre lui-mme.


Waouh, Jen pense exactement la mme chose Des personnages et une intrigue bien plus intressante dans le film !

Bon recentrons nous sur le dbat Je suis plutt un lecteur dpope Jaime quand les hro durent des millier de pages

Passons donc sur les classiques tel que :
*Bilbo le Hobbit et *Le seigneur de anneaux.
*Harry Potter
*Fondation dazimov
Qui sont pour moi des  must have read 

Dans le style humour et trs agrable il y a lincontournable Pratchet que je mtonne quil nait pas t cit ici : *Les anales du disques mondes et (moins bon) *les gnomes. Et aussi bien *Le guide du voyageur intergalactique (bien que pour moi a baisse  la fin)

Dans le style moyen ge et croisade il y a le dbut de lincontournable ( mes yeux) *Les enfants du graal (mais pas plus loin que le tome 3). Et *les croisades vue par les arabes de Hamin Mallouf

Et sinon les 2 premiers tomes du clan des Otori taient vraiment chouettes.

Et pour le moment je fini une uvre magistrale : Rupture dans le rel de Hamilton. Vraiment trs chouette !

----------


## Erwy

> Dans le style humour et trs agrable il y a lincontournable Pratchet que je mtonne quil nait pas t cit ici : *Les anales du disques mondes et (moins bon) *les gnomes. Et aussi bien **Le guide du voyageur intergalactique* (bien que pour moi a baisse  la fin)


Dis comme ca on pourrait croire que le guide est de Pratchett.Lapsus ?

----------


## bilb0t

> Dis comme ca on pourrait croire que le guide est de Pratchett.Lapsus ?


Oui, effectivement ma tournure de phrase est trs mauvaise. En mme temps, je suis pas crivain...  ::mrgreen::  

Le guide du voyageur galactique (est pas intergalactique  ::oops::  ) est de Stamp si je ne me m'abuse...

----------


## yiannis

> Oui, effectivement ma tournure de phrase est trs mauvaise. En mme temps, je suis pas crivain...  
> 
> Le guide du voyageur galactique (est pas intergalactique  ) est de Stamp si je ne me m'abuse...


 :8O:  
horreur, malheur, blaspheme.........c'est de Douglas Adams qui a aussi ecrit: un cheval dans la salle de bain  :;):

----------


## lakitrid

> Bon recentrons nous sur le dbat Je suis plutt un lecteur dpope Jaime quand les hro durent des millier de pages


As tu entendu parler de la compagnie des glaces ?
Ca s'essoufle un peu mais niveau niveau pages y'a de quoi faire  :;):

----------


## bilb0t

> As tu entendu parler de la compagnie des glaces ?
> Ca s'essoufle un peu mais niveau niveau pages y'a de quoi faire


Merci, mais si c'est aussi mauvais que le trone de fer (mme l'auteur ne sait pas ou il va...) a ne m'intresse gure...

----------


## lakitrid

> Merci, mais si c'est aussi mauvais que le trone de fer (mme l'auteur ne sait pas ou il va...) a ne m'intresse gure...


Tout dpend ce que tu appel mauvais.
Ce n'est pas de la grande littrature ca c'est sr.
Vu que l'auteur cris encore cette saga, je crois qu'effectivement il ne sait pas forcement o il va finir. Reste que l'histoire reste tonnement coherente au fil des livres (enfin c'est mon avis).
Mais il est vrai que sur les denriers tomes ca commence  s'allonger et  devenir moins intressant.
Pour revenir  



> mme l'auteur ne sait pas ou il va...


Ca ressemble un peu au droulement de la vie, tu ne sais pas forcement ce que tu ferrra le lendemain. Donc tant qu'il y a de la cohrence...
Mais bon chaqu'un ses gots.
J'ai bien aim cette saga, et je lirais surement les dernier livres que je n'ai pas encore lu, mais il y a beaucoup d'autres livres plus intrressant que ca !  ::):

----------


## bilb0t

> "Le joueur d'chec", de Stefan Zweig.
> Bon, celui l, en deux heures c'est boucl, et c'est un pur bonheur... On se retrouve dans la peau d'un joueur d'cher traumatis, omnubil par le numro des dplacements..."


Je lai achet et lu ce WE (effectivement il ne faut pas plus de 2h pour lire ces 98pages). Trs chouette. a ma donn envie den savoir un peu plus sur lauteur qui se serait suicid




> Ah oui ! "Le tableau du maitre flamand", et surtout "Club Dumas" d'Arturo Perez Reverte.


Javais ador le tableau
Jai donc achet Club dumas, mais jai fort limpression quil est  la base du film la 9eme porte avec J.Depp. Me trompe-je ?




> La tour sombre de Stephen King


Je vais m'y atteler ds que j'ai fini club Dumas...

----------


## Loceka

> J’ai donc achet Club dumas, mais j’ai fort l’impression qu’il est  la base du film la 9eme porte avec J.Depp. Me trompe-je ?


Non, pas du tout, sauf que le film est carrment nul alors que le livre est bien  ::):  

D'autant que le film ne reprend qu'une toute petite partie de l'histoire du roman (celle orient SF) et dlaisse compltement l'histoire en rfrence  Alexandre Dumas.

----------


## bilb0t

cool, j'avais un peu peur que a soit aussi nul que le film !

----------


## jbrasselet

Parce que je crois que cela a t oubli :
Le cycle des princes d'Ambre de Roger Zelazny

10 bouquins extra (et surtout les 5 premiers)

Avec en complment les trois volumes ajouts par John Gregory Betancourt mais qui sont moins bons

----------


## r0d

Egalement pour combler un oubli: "Le cycle des pes" de Fritz Lieber

----------


## random

je suis trs surpris qu'on attibue le sonnet  Rimbaud ET Verlaine

dans mon dition de Rimbaud il figure sous la seule signature de Rimbaud
c'est le pome qui suit immdiatement Le bateau ivre si ma mmoire est bonne

Pour moi j'ai des lectures plutt classiques avec un faible pour Proust et
Celine 

Mais j'ai lu rcemment Jing Ping Mei (un grand classique chinois) que je vous conseille vivement.

Comme j'ai vu qu'il y avait ici un amateur de Bourdieux, j'en profite pour vous dire que je le (Bourdieux, pas son admirateur qui ne fait que reprendre le flambeau d'une gnration de pseudos intellectuels dont il tait le matre )dteste sincrement, absolument et dfinitivement.

----------


## lper

Juste un petit passage qui m'a plut :



> La mmoire est pareille. Ta grand-mre est morte mais le souvenir de ta grand-mre la rend vivante. Si tu parviens  crire les merveilles de ton paradis dans la matire de ton cerveau, tu transporteras dans ta tte sinon leur ralit miraculeuse, au moins leur puissance.
> "Dsormais, tu ne vivras plus que des sacres. Les moments qui le mriteront seront revtus d'un manteau blanc d'hermine et couronns en la cathdrale de ton crne. Tes motions seront tes dynasties."


Je vous laisse deviner (sans tricher si possible...).

----------

